# Seeking gamers and a GM



## RobthePaladin (Jun 6, 2014)

We need three more gamers in the North Hollywood surrounding area and a GM


----------



## Morrus (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll slip this over to the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum for you.


----------

